# .22lr ammo



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Does anybody know what the best .22lr ammo is for varmit hunting and just plinking?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Tough one, there is a lot of good .22 ammo that would fit the bill. For varminting I will suggest CCI velocitors, very powerful rounds. You may also want to try winchester powerpoints. For pinking I suggest federal bulk, or winchester dynapoints as they are less expensive.

Tiger


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

dont go with the remington brass plated bullets, youll get a box full of duds, and trust me its not the guns


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanx for the info


----------

